# 3D-Kinofilme - neuer Trend?



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Gestern war ich Ice Age 3D schauen. Da gibts dann noch sone tolle 3D-Brille dazu. Die Verkäuferin meinte dann noch, man solle die Brille behalten, von nun an werden ab und zu 3D-Filme ausgestrahlt. Weiss da jemand was Genaueres über 3D-Filme, die bald rauskommen?
Ich hab gehört es wird ein 3D-Splatter-Film entwickelt, wobei ich nicht so recht weiss ob ich sowas wirklich sehn möchte ^^

Kennt Ihr noch andere 3D-Filme die bald anstehn?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

naja 3D FIlme gibts ja schon lang (siehe Imax in München) is also nix neues aber cih denke das könnte noch interessant werden.

3D Splatter boa ich schau mir die schon nid normal an also sind se mir auch in 3D egal^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juli 2009)

3D Schmuddelfilmchen wären da sicher interessanter. Gnhrhrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2009)

Also mein erster 3D Film war Beowulf.
Besonders dafür geeignet sind wohl Filme die Animiert sind, weil folgende Film bei uns in 3D gezeigt wurden.
Beowulf
Bolt
Monsters vs. Aliens
Ice Age 3

und demnächst UP.

Das ganze ist sicherlich toll anzusehen und einmal erlebt zu haben, aber mir persönlich auch zu teuer.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2009)

Die Technik kommt aber immer mehr und wird sich vermutlich in nächster Zeit auch durchsetzen. Die 3D-Sicht kennen wir ja schon aus den IMAX Theatern, aber dort werden eben noch keine abendfüllenden Filme gezeigt. 

Man kann sich jetzt aber in Zukunft auf mehr 3D Filme einstellen.


----------



## Cørradø (10. Juli 2009)

Coole Sache erstmal.
Ich dachte das 3D Zeug war ein Phänomen der 90er (Disneyland, VirtualBoy etc.)...

Das macht jetzt Sinn, ich hab nämlich gerüchteweise gehört, George Lucas würde an einer 3D-Version der StarWars Trilogie arbeiten (oder warens alle 6?). So wie damals die remastered Versionen.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zuhause noch einen aufschlußreichen Bericht zum Thema gefunden, vielleicht scanne ich ihn mal ab und stelle ihn beizeiten rein.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

hm, heißt das, dass Ice Age in normalen Kinos in 3D mit diesen farbigen Brillen zu sehen ist?

Wusste ich gar nicht, hatte von gehört, dass es hier in Frankfurt im IMax in 3D läuft.

Aber die Technik mit den zwei Farben find ich beschissen, viel interessanter ist die Technik in der über polarisiertes Licht gearbeitet wird (glaube zumindest so war es, ganz sicher bin ich nicht)


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Vor kurzem lief doch "My Bloody Valentine 3D" - glaube das ist ein Splatter-Film. 

Und in der aktuellen c't gibt es einen Leitartikel zur 3D-Technik - auch für den Heimanwenderbereich. Keine Ahnung, ob Noxiel den meinte.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juli 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Vor kurzem lief doch "My Bloody Valentine 3D" - glaube das ist ein Splatter-Film.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp, der war meines Wissens der erste neue Splatter... gab ja früher schonmal 3D-Spielereien, z.B. in _Friday 13th_ (ich glaub es war passenderweise Teil 3(D) ).

Demnächst folgt noch _Final Destination 4_ und zur Zeit in Arbeit ein _Piranha (Remake)_.
Aber das werden sicher nicht die letzten 3D-Splatter/Horror sein.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hm, heißt das, dass Ice Age in normalen Kinos in 3D mit diesen farbigen Brillen zu sehen ist?
> 
> Wusste ich gar nicht, hatte von gehört, dass es hier in Frankfurt im IMax in 3D läuft.
> 
> Aber die Technik mit den zwei Farben find ich beschissen, viel interessanter ist die Technik in der über polarisiertes Licht gearbeitet wird (glaube zumindest so war es, ganz sicher bin ich nicht)


Ne in ein paar Kinos kannst Du den Film in 3D sehen und in andern Kinos nicht. Aber die verwenden heute diese farbigen Brillen rot/blau nicht mehr. Mittlerweile bekommt man sone schwarze Brille mit nem speziellen Überzug drauf. Daher sieht der Film auch nach richtigen bunten Farben aus und nicht so komisch blau/rot vermischt wie früher.
Aber dafür musst Du nicht extra ins IMax gehn, das kommt halt drauf an wo Du wohnst. Auf alle Fälle bieten die das auch in normalen Kinos in 3D an. Ich empfehle Dir das in 3D anschauen zu gehn, das ist echt viel besser als früher mit diesen komischen 2-Farbigen Brillen.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist afaik diese Polarisationstechnik. Da sind Filter drauf de nur bestimmtes Licht reinlassen und somit hat man den gleiche Effekt wie früher, nur mit echten Farben.

Super, dann werd ich das tun! =)


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2009)

Jap, finde diese technologie um einigens cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Juli 2009)

brauch man für realfilme nicht zwei separate kameras damit das zweite, überlappende bild einen leicht veränderten winkel hat?
wär nun aber auch nicht solch ein mehr aufwand und in zeiten von raubkopien sicherlich ein interessanter schritt die leute wieder in die kinos zu locken.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da eine frage! 

ist schon jemand als brillen träger in einem 3D-Kinofilme gewesen? 

ich stelle mir das doof vor wenn man schon eine brille hat und dann noch die 3D brille aufsetzen muss!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaub die Leute im Kino gestern haben einfach die 3D-Brille über die normale Brille aufgesetzt. Die Teile sind so gross, dass da locker ne normale Brille reinpasst.


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Gerade noch mal in der c't geblättert, um tear_jerkers Frage beantworten zu können. Habe dazu aber (noch) nichts gefunden. Dafür aber eine interessante Randnotiz:

_*Nicht jeder kann's*
Laut wissenschaftlicher Schätzungen leiden 3 bis 15 Prozent der Bevölkerung an einer Form von Stereo-Blindheit. Die Ursachen sind vielfältig, meist sind Menschen mit starken Sehschärfenunterschieden der beiden Augen oder Strabismus (Schielen) betroffen. Wer ein fehlendes oder eingeschränktes räumliches Sehvermögen hat, läuft dennoch nicht ständig gegen seinen Bürostuhl: Unser Gehirn gewinnt Tiefeninformationen nicht alleine aus stereoskopischen Informationen, sondern wertet auch monoskopische Daten wie Perspektive, relative Größe und Verdeckung aus._

Also nicht wundern, wenn manche keinen 3D-Effekt im Kino erleben sollten.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> _*Nicht jeder kann's*
> Strabismus (Schielen) _


Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich trage eine brille weil meine augen sich nicht lange auf einen fest punkt konzentriere können, und da durch an fangen zu schielen! 

was heisst das nun das ich keine 3D effect sehen kann? 

oder trifft das nur bestimmte leute mit dem problem?


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Nur weil man schielt oder unterschiedlich starke Augen hat, heißt das nicht, dass man den Effekt nicht sieht. Nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass man zu den Betroffenen gehört. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren - geht bestimmt auch mit jedem anderen 3D-Bild und musst nicht mal extra ins Kino. 

Weiß auch nicht, ob die Brille da im Falle des Falles diese Beschränkung nicht sogar aufheben kann.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Stimmt probieren geht über studieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub nicht, dass Dir das hier einer beantworten kann. Das musst Du einfach selbst ausprobieren. In Ice Age 3D hats ständig 3D-Effekte aber am besten sieht mans ganz am Anfang wenns schneit und in der "Tango-Szene" wenn der Vulkan ausbricht. Wenn Du in den beiden Szenen nicht das Gefühl hast, dass es 3D war wirst Du das wohl nicht sehen können.
Oder zwischendurch gibts noch ne Szene bei der dauernd Blätter aus dem Bild zu fallen scheinen, leider weiss ich das nicht mehr so genau wo das war. Aber ich will hier eh nicht gross was über den Film erzählen, den muss man einfach selbst gesehn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2009)

ich find 3d filme sind cool und da es imax auch schon relativ lange gibt und diese filme immer mehr werden denke ich geht es nach oben damit

ich würd mich freuen finde es macht den film a) spannender b) gibt es einen guten grund ins kino zu gehen und es nicht zuhause herunter zu laden


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Testen, ob man es sehen kann, kannst du bestimmt auch hier: http://www.neave.com/anaglyph/ Brauchst nur noch eine von diesen rot/grün-Brillen (oder entsprechende Folien). Zwar wird im Kino eine andere Technik als diese verwendet, aber ich *vermute* dass auch rot/grün reicht, um zu testen, ob man überhaupt 3D-Darstellungen wahrnehmen kann.

//edit: scheinbar braucht man für die Website eine rot/blau Brille - nicht rot/grün.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für die hilfe werde es dem nächst mal testen.


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juli 2009)

hm stimmt viele rüsten auch gerade um auf "digital" - warscheinlich gehts deshalb...

ja  der splater hieß irgendwas mit "valentine" oder so... war recht oft irgendwo als banner eingeblendet... irgendso ein kerlchen mit gasmaske... naja brauch ich jetzt net wirklich... (ice age auch nich - das is bestimmt noch gruseliger ;D )

richtig geil war das 3d kino im bavaria filmstudio in münchen, wo die sitzreihen noch mitbewegen , nur dasitzen hm... weiß nicht...
glaub das würden meine augen nicht mitmachen - da krieg ich sicher kopfweh ;D


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> richtig geil war das 3d kino im bavaria filmstudio in münchen, wo die sitzreihen noch mitbewegen[...]


Dem sagt man 4d-Cinema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts zT auch mit Wasser- und Luftfontänen


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juli 2009)

Genau wie im Moviepark mit diesem Shrek 4D Kurz Film.Ganz lustig wenn du `angespuckt` wirst.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

Am besten find ich dann aber immernoch 4D-Gruselkabinett, wenn man plötzlich von nem als Zombie verkleideten Menschen angesprungen wird oder wenn einem die Zombie-Statue Wasser anspuckt. Da erschreck man sich dann wirklich fast zu Tode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am besten find ich dann aber immernoch 4D-Gruselkabinett, wenn man plötzlich von nem als Zombie verkleideten Menschen angesprungen wird oder wenn einem die Zombie-Statue Wasser anspuckt. Da erschreck man sich dann wirklich fast zu Tode
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geisterbahn??? XD


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Öhm...ja...Geisterbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

